
Volvo pledges to be fully liable for accidents caused by its self-driving cars - VladimirGolovin
http://www.engadget.com/2015/10/09/cant-accept-autonomous-liability-get-out-of-the-game-says-vol/
======
reitanqild
Worth noting from the article:

    
    
      Google and Mercedes-Benz have made similar pledges, but 
      it's not yet clear whether other automakers will follow. 
    

Seems like future is closing in on us.

